# Noisy dog!



## sleddog owner (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi,
I was wondering whether anyone could offer me some advice.

I have an 8 month old Samoyed dog and I have shown him a couple of times and he has done quite well however he is extremely noisy.

I have not been able to take him to ringcraft classes as they are not at convenient times/places however I have been practising in my garden, following the breeder's advice. He is fine at home but when we get to the show, he gets overexcited, pulls on his lead and barks constantly (a high, excited yap).

I know Samoyed's are a noisy breed but I am worried that this will effect his performance. I am entered into quite a few shows in the coming month and it can be quite stressful. He is only quiet when he thinks he is about to get a treat and when he doesn't get it, gets frustrated and starts barking again. 

He also gets very bored waiting around for his time to be shown when standing with the other dogs. 

Many thanks in advance for advice!


----------



## petfriendly (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi
Yes I can see that being a problem

I recently spoke to a lady who works with dogs for the disabled. She recently took on a dog that barked constantly. The answer was to teach the dog to bark/speak on command by reward training. She showed us a demo and it worked spot on.

Maybe give this a try yourself


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi,
 He is a Sami  It's what life is all about  Don't stress about this.
When is your next show? Your best bet is to ask the advice of some experienced Sami handlers. They are such a friendly lot and generally happy to help. I had lots of support when wrestling with my horrible adolescent Sami boy. I've been showing girls for nearly 20 years but my boy has been a steep learning curve.
Linda


----------



## sleddog owner (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for that! It does make me feel a whole lot better knowing that other people are having the same problem. Leo has got a great temperament, it's just the barking that's the main issue. 

When we take him to the vets, it's majorly embarrassing!! He shouts the house down and everyone sits there looking bemused, mainly because the other dogs start to become unsettled due to the noise.

Don't get me wrong, I love him dearly, noise and all... I just wondered whether there was something I could do to reduce it somewhat. I'm sure we'll muddle on through though. I will make sure to ask some of the Sammy people on Sunday


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

O yes, the vet's waitingroom is a nightmare  all those disaproving faces 
I will be there on Sunday and I'll bet your boy is not as bad as you think.
Linda


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

I think I know who your Boy is 
If I'm correct, he is beautiful and you did a great job of showing him 
I will PM you.
Linda


----------

